# Maus Cursor sichtbar/unsichtbar machen ???



## beno531 (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo, 
kann mir wer helfen ich suche ein sript mit dem man den cursor unsichtbar macht und dan per taste wieder sichtbar macht. Den sript zum locken und unsichtbar machen habe ich schon nur das mit dem sichtbar machen bekomme ich nicht hin.  Das ganze soll in Unity eingesetzt werden.

Screen.showCursor = false;
Sreen.lockCursor = true;

Lg
beno531


----------



## censored (16. Feb 2015)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wieso du das ins Java-Forum geschrieben hast, weil Unity nichts mit Java zu tun hat, aber wahrscheinlich funktioniert das einfach so:
Screen.showCursor = true;
Screen.lockCursor = false;


----------



## beno531 (16. Feb 2015)

hehe das funktioniert nicht habe das schon versucht 
[Java]{
if(Input.GetKeyDown(KeyCode.Escape))
{
Screen.showCursor = false;
Sreen.lockCursor = true;
}
else
{
Screen.showCursor = true;
Sreen.lockCursor = false;
}
}[/code]


----------

